# Identifying Vintage Watches



## harrinp1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi

I'm trying to help identify for my late uncles watch collection, hopefully I may purchase a couple myself if funds permit.

Please excuse the poor photo quality but I only have my iPhone handy, I have some close ups of most of the watches plus a few internal shots if needed.

Here is the main watch box:










And some Rolex, I know these probably don't all qualify as 'Vintage'










I've done a bit of research myself and have worked out the following so far, but quite happy to be corrected:



Omega Constellation 18k - 1969 - With box and Papers


Omega Calibre 265 - 1950-52


Rolex Date S/S+Gold - 1997


Rolex Date 14k? Gold on 18k President Bracelet 15037 - 1982 - Wrong bracelet - Box no papers


Rolex Ref.1002 Calibre 1560 - 1965 - 9K caseback


Rolex 6015 Bubbleback


Gruen Precision Automatic 14kt Gold


Tudor Price Oysterdate 34 7944


Can anybody give me any more information on any of these watches or pointers where to look for more information?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Watch Forum, a little more about yourself would help. We don't give valuations at all. See an AD or sold prices on ebay. More photographs would help us help you?

mike


----------



## harrinp1 (Apr 16, 2017)

dobra said:


> Welcome to the Watch Forum, a little more about yourself would help. We don't give valuations at all. See an AD or sold prices on ebay. More photographs would help us help you?
> 
> mike


 Hi Mike

I've always been interested in watches but the only decent watch I have is my daily wear which is a Speedbird III.

I understand that you don't give valuations, but any help in tracking down more information on the watches should hopefully help me in trying to work out some valuations myself.

Following that hopefully I may be in a position to purchase a number of the watches and then help with the sale of the rest.

Cheers

Paul

This appears to be the oldest rolex:












> The inside caseback is stamped 6015. Couldn't find a serial number unless it is the one printed on the movement above.


----------



## harrinp1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Breitling:



















I believe this dates from around 1947 as it has an inscription under the outer case back.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

This thread should help you

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/50202-dating-vintage-watches/&do=embed

Looks to be some nice pieces. You late uncle clearly had taste


----------



## harrinp1 (Apr 16, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> Looks to be some nice pieces. You late uncle clearly had taste


 Thanks, I've looked through that thread and worked out the models and years to the best of my, limited, ability.


----------



## harrinp1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Rolex Ref.1002 Calibre 1560 - 1965 - 9K caseback


----------



## harrinp1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Omega Calibre 265 - 1950-52


Is this the original dial? Seems in very good condition.


----------



## harrinp1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Tudor Price Oysterdate 34 7944


----------



## harrinp1 (Apr 16, 2017)

I have no information about this watch:
























Another one that I have no information on:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The Omega may have had a dial paint - does the paint slightly overlap the applied numbers?

The geneve you will probably never find out much about - the name is too generic

Bucherer are an upbrand Swiss jewellers who have made their own watches for a while. Modern ones have eye watering prices, but collectors still appreciate the older ones like yours even if they are not top drawer (hence the gold plated case)


----------



## harrinp1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Gruen Precision Automatic 14kt Gold





















scottswatches said:


> The Omega may have had a dial paint - does the paint slightly overlap the applied numbers?
> 
> The geneve you will probably never find out much about - the name is too generic
> 
> Bucherer are an upbrand Swiss jewellers who have made their own watches for a while. Modern ones have eye watering prices, but collectors still appreciate the older ones like yours even if they are not top drawer (hence the gold plated case)


 Thanks, yes I didn't get anywhere with the Geneve.

Not sure about the Omega I'll double check next time, this is one of the watches which I've got my eye on.


----------



## harrinp1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Omega Constellation 18k - 1969 - With box and Papers


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Another good source for getting ideas of value is to seek out sold prices through specialist auction sales. It can take a bit more time, but it can be most useful. I've used companies such as Bonhams in the past, there fees can seem a bit steep, but the prices realized have been far in excess of anything I would have obtained in my own area. There valuation experts are very helpful as well.


----------



## harrinp1 (Apr 16, 2017)

Tissot



















Oris

















Harwoods:


----------



## harrinp1 (Apr 16, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> The Omega may have had a dial paint - does the paint slightly overlap the applied numbers?The geneve you will probably never find out much about - the name is too generic


 I can't see any overlap in this picture:










Looks similar to the model on sales at Bonhams - https://www.bonhams.com/auctions/24431/lot/120/


----------



## viksidorov (Dec 6, 2017)

You have a great collection, hope to raise not worse


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice set of classic dress watches! Lovely! Good luck with your research - - :thumbs_up:


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Really interesting read and some spectacular watches. A follow up post would be nice to let us know how you got on, what you've kept etc.


----------

